# USB-Stick umpartitionieren?

## sprittwicht

Die Frage mag unfassbar dumm klingen, aber: Kann man ohne größere Probleme einen USB-Stick umpartitionieren?

Ich habe hier einen Stick (Verbatim Micro 4 GB), dessen bestehende Partition ich gerne löschen würde, um dafür eine kleine verschlüsselte Partition und eine "normale" anzulegen. Laut fdisk beginnt die aktuelle (und einzige) Partition aber bei Sektor 19, davor ist nichts. Das wirft natürlich die Frage nach dem "Warum" auf.

Was befindet sich in den Sektoren 1 - 18? Vielleicht sogar eine Art Firmware / interne Verwaltungsdaten, ohne die der Stick nicht korrekt funktioniert? Hab keinen Bock mir den Stick durch dusseliges Neupartitionieren so zu zerschießen, dass ich damit nachher nur noch die Mülltonne dekorieren kann.

Sowas wie U3 ist meines Wissens nach auf dem Stick nicht installiert, zumindest hat er mich unter Windows noch nie so penetrant belästigt wie die Teile von Sandisk.

Jemand ne Idee ob ich gefahrlos ab Sektor 1 alles plattbügeln kann?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Habe das schon oft gesehen, das Windows da wild Partitionen anlegt, wo man sich dann fragt, was die da treiben. Also das hatte ich schon oft, dass da einiges frei war. Hab ich dann mit gparted angepasst.

Und wenn du um die Sektoren Angst hast, sichere sie doch mit dd. Wenn dann irgendwas nicht klappt, dann kannst die doch zurückschreiben. Was für ein Windows hast du denn? Für XP brauchte man da doch noch extra Treiber für. Gab da mal Sticks, da waren die direkt drauf. Aber wenn du Vista oder 7 hast und keine Verschlüsselung, dann wüsste ich nicht, für was da sowas gebraucht wird.

----------

## sprittwicht

Ich hab da ja selbst noch gar nichts formatiert, ist noch alles so wie vom Hersteller.

Mit dd sichern ist ne gute Idee, aber meine (vermutlich absurde) Sorge ist halt die, dass in diesen paar Sektoren vielleicht Teile der Firmware abgelegt sein könnten. Um Kosten beim Controller zu sparen, was weiß ich, aber dass eben der Stick dann gar nicht mehr ansprechbar wäre, und mein dd-Backup somit nutzlos, weil ich's nicht zurückspielen kann.

Bei Google findet man diverse Leute, die sich an Umpartitionierungen / -formatierungen versucht haben, mit entsprechenden Horrormeldungen (Stick hat plötzlich nur noch 0 KB Kapazität, lässt sich nicht formatieren, ist komplett unansprechbar). Allerdings weiß ich nicht was ich davon halten soll, weil das oft aus irgendwelchen seltsamen Foren kommt mit Tips wie "Wenn man den Stick mit NTFS formatiert, kann man sogar" - anschließend! - "Partitionen anlegen".

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ist mir neu, das man für einen USB Stick eine Firmware braucht. Ist schon klar, der wurde vom Hersteller eingerichtet. Was meinst, mit was für einem BS? Und selbst wenn sich da eine Firmware drauf befinden sollte, wie soll die denn in deinen Rechner kommen, wenn er ohne die Firmware nicht auf den Stick zugreifen kann? Du müsstest dir dann doch erst die Firmware manuell installieren, bevor der Stick ansprechbar ist.

Und mit was haben die Horrorschreiber den Stick bearbeitet? Mit Linux, fdisk, gparted oder mit Windows? Und es gab auch sehr viele gefälschte Sticks, die als 2GB verkauft wurden und nur 512k hatten. Da ist klar, wenn man so einen dann partitioniert, dass dann etwas nicht passt.

Aber wenn du absolut Angst hast: Wie viel Prozent vom Stick sind diese paar Sektoren? Warum sich deswegen Stress machen. Ist doch lfür die Nutzung absolut irrelevant.

----------

## l3u

Also ich hätt noch den ersten USB-Stick zu kaufen, der vernünftig partitioniert war. Meistens konnt noch netmal cfdisk drauf zugreifen, weil die Partitionstabelle so schrottig war, und ich mußte erstmal per fdisk alles plattmachen. Kaputtgegangen ist mir dabei noch nie was …

----------

## Yamakuzure

Dazu fallen mir zwei Dinge ein:Mit fdisk kannst du das Teil partitionieren, wie du lustig bist. Von Anfang bis Ende.Damit mehr als nur die erste Partition unter Windows erkannt wird, mußt du den Stick aber "hacken". (*)Solange das kein Uralt-Stick ist, gibts keine probleme. Sichern mit dd ist aber niemals eine schlechte Idee.  :Wink:  (Zur Not: Bei Media-Markt gibts derzeit 16GB USB-Sticks von SanDisk (U3 kann man ja löschen) für 26,- €.

(*) : Falls du den Stick mit mehreren Partitionen unter Windows verwenden möchtest:

Ein Bit im Device-Descriptor gibt an, dass das Ding ein Wechseldatenträger ist, und Windows weigert sich dann beharrlich mehr als eine Partition zu erkennen, wie auch bei CDs und Disketten. (Unter Linux ists kein Problem). Es gibt jedoch eine Software, die das eine Bit kippt, so dass der Stick sich als lokaler Datenträger meldet, wie z.B. USB-Festplatten. Ich hatte so auf einem USB-Stick 512MB FAT32, 1024MB NTFS und 512MB Hidden Truecrypt NTFS. Hat wunderbar funktioniert.

Ändern kannst du die Identifikation mit Lexar BootIt, mehr Infos (bitte lesen!) gibts hier: http://www.uwe-sieber.de/usbtrouble.html#partitionieren

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na da hab ich mal wieder was gelernt. Und wie sieht das dann mit dem Aushängen aus? Erscheint dieser Punkt dann immer noch oder verschwindet der dann? Denke mal, dass dieses Bit eigentlich dafür gedacht ist. Dann musst den Rechner runterfahren, damit du sicherstellen kannst, das die Daten auch geschrieben sind?

----------

## Yamakuzure

Genau wie bei USB-Festplatten. Es ist egal wie sich ein USB-gerät anmeldet, das "Hardware sicher entfernen" (Windows) bzw Auswerfen unter KDE erscheint nach wie vor. (Gerade eben wieder mit nem partitionierten USB-Stick gehabt, daher darf ich mir sicher sein.  :Wink: ) ...gnome kann ich nicht beurteilen, es würde mich aber sehr wundern, wenns da anders wäre, ist doch eh alles dbus heutzutage.  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also unter Gentoo ist mir das sowas von egal, da gibt es umount. Egal ob nun KDE oder Gnome oder sonst was. Wenn es da keinen Button gibt, danngibt es immer noch die Konsole. Und wie lautet der Befehl unter Windows? Hehe...

----------

## Yamakuzure

Klaus, schaue er hier, erstes tool: http://www.uwe-sieber.de/drivetools.html  :Wink: 

Edith möchte noch den DEVCON erwähnen: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/311272

----------

## Max Steel

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also unter Gentoo ist mir das sowas von egal, da gibt es umount. Egal ob nun KDE oder Gnome oder sonst was. Wenn es da keinen Button gibt, danngibt es immer noch die Konsole. Und wie lautet der Befehl unter Windows? Hehe...

 

Off-Topic:

Du gehst in die Systemsteuerung, dort weiter zur Verwaltung und startest die Computerverwaltung ("Als Administrator ausführen" nicht vergessen).

In der Verwaltung suchst du unter Computer ---> Datenspeicher ---> Datenträgerverwaltung

Und hier kannst du dann die ganzen Partitionen einzeln von ihren Laufwerksbuchstaben "lösen" und das Ding ist praktisch ausgehängt. Ob es theoretisch gesynct wurde?... Keine Ahnung ^^

Ich weiß worauf du hinaus wolltest ^^

Dieser Windows-weg ist in ihrer Grenzenlosen Dummheit zu keinem Linux-Weg vergleichbar.

Edith:

 *Quote:*   

> Edith möchte noch den DEVCON erwähnen: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/311272

 

Hmmmm, mit diesen ganzen Zusatzprogrammen wird Windows nicht besser...

Weil das der Otto-Normal-Braucher nicht kennt. Und die System-admins sich immernoch mit der Windows-GUI einschlagen.

----------

## fangorn

Besonders bei günstigen USB Sticks ist mir schon häufig begnet, dass Linux damit massive Probleme hatte. Suse ist mir reproduzierbar abgeschmiert beim Versuch den Stick zu mounten. Lag in allen Fällen an einer kaputten Partitionstabelle (alle vier Partitionen belegt, teils mit unterschiedlichen Parametern).

Zur ursprünglichen Nachricht.

Eine solche Partition ab Sektor 19 macht eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn davor eine "versteckte" Sektion liegt, die von einem Client Programm genutzt wird, zum Beispiel einer Verschlüsselung. 

Kann aber auch nur eine falsche Partitionstabelle sein.   :Wink: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

@Max Steel:

Der "Otto-Normal-Verbraucher" klickt auf "hardware sicher entfernen" und kümmert sich um nix. Also was solls.

Aber meine eigentliche Intention: Ich habe gerade gelernt, dass zumindest Windows Vista partitionierte USB-Sticks sofort und ohne Probleme erkennt und alle Partitionen brav einhängt. Na, sieh mal einer an, das hab ich nie im Leben erwartet. (Neuer U3-Stick, 16GB von SanDisk)

----------

